# Tyra Banks show on Furries



## Hiro-chimera (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok I am not sure if this is the right place to put this or if this was on an old episode or something but just a few seconds ago I was sitting with my family eating dinner and there is a couple talking on the Tyra Banks show about furries and their lives revolving around them. I am not sure if this is an old episode or not but I thought I should share it with you all.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Tyra banks is a dumb skank that don't know how to explain out of a paper bag.


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 14, 2009)

People still watch that washed up model star? Wow...


----------



## Hiro-chimera (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't watch the show my sister does which I find everything she says to be stupid... I just cant believe they are talking about furries in a bad way...


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 14, 2009)

It's the media. Get use to it.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh my god, the media is talking about a hobby in a bad way!

Man up, it's not as bad as when it was a "well known" fact that D&D had a direct relation to Satanism and that the majority of suicides were D&D related.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 14, 2009)

lol she is retarded but I'd tap that,


----------



## Hiro-chimera (Dec 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Oh my god, the media is talking about a hobby in a bad way!
> 
> Man up, it's not as bad as when it was a "well known" fact that D&D had a direct relation to Satanism and that the majority of suicides were D&D related.



Yeah I know and I have seen other TV shows that have made fun of furries im used to it.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

she is sofa king we todd it


----------



## Molotov (Dec 14, 2009)

Head bob, shuffle, wave, electric slide, lean forward, lean backward, clap, go crazy.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> It's not as bad as when it was a "well known" fact that D&D had a direct relation to Satanism and that the majority of suicides were D&D related.


I cast "Power Word: Kill" on myself. *rolls die* Save vs. Death failed. *picks up ceremonial dagger*


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> she is sofa king we todd ed


 
fixed.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> fixed.



It's actually supposed to be it lol


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 14, 2009)

Goddamn it, Cloudchaser. Way to be la-

Wait

Uh

Holy crap, this isn't a Cloudchaser thread.


----------



## Bacu (Dec 14, 2009)

Where were you a few months ago? Absolute shitstorm.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 14, 2009)

My signature is relevant for once! \o/

(I hope that's still my sig)

It's just nice that the shit storm that was has been moved on from, heh.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

What gives a plastic bimbo the right to point a finger at us for whatever reason?


----------



## Dass (Dec 14, 2009)

Missed that bombshell by a couple months.

Anyway, I have only seen that particular segment from her. From that alone there are many reasons I hate her. Many of them totally unrelated to the actual segment.


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 14, 2009)

Was it a lady that was a bit on the heavy side with a skinny guy with glasses? If so that was 
"Chewfox and Tomcat". Big spaz about that the day it came out, fur affinity actually went down over it all.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

Why can't she accept the fact that she is all washed up and no good anymore?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 14, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Where were you a few months ago? Absolute shitstorm.


 POO FROM THE SKY


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 15, 2009)

adog said:


> Why can't she accept the fact that she is all washed up and no good anymore?


 
Because, unfortunatly, some shitty TV network keeps giving her money. Although, if she got fired I think she would be like Milton from office space. She's so stupid she would just keep showing up to do the show. Where's my red stapler!?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

Ay! Don't be talkin bout my T Baby fo sho. I'll pop a cap in yours. Lol I DID tap that.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 15, 2009)

adog said:


> What gives a plastic bimbo the right to point a finger at us for whatever reason?



The two furries in their pajamas on a bed in the middle of a stage floor in front of an audience.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 15, 2009)

Morroke said:


> The two furries in their pajamas on a bed in the middle of a stage floor in front of an audience.


 
As unfortunate as it is, this is a very good and valid point.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Oh my god, the media is talking about a hobby in a bad way!
> 
> Man up, it's not as bad as when it was a "well known" fact that D&D had a direct relation to Satanism and that the majority of suicides were D&D related.


In a relevant note, Resident Evil 5 made me want to shoot black people. It's true, the media said so. :V


----------



## takuya (Dec 15, 2009)

wow i really dont like she handled that...i personally i like tyra, shes a but corny and she has opinions that r because shes ingorant of subject, such as being a furry and what a furry is.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, a post by a user with a Resident Evil Avatar quoted in relation to a resident evil game "scandal" followed up by _another_ user with a Resident Evil avatar (Ada, Ada Wong), finished off finally with a return to the first Resident Evil Avatar poster.

All we need now is some zombies and / or Wesker.

Continuing media portrayals, any of you remember the VT shooting a few years back?  And how it took only hours / minutes for Videogames to be blamed, even though a cursory search later proved that videogames were never played by the shooter?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Wow, a post by a user with a Resident Evil Avatar quoted in relation to a resident evil game "scandal" followed up by _another_ user with a Resident Evil avatar (Ada, Ada Wong), finished off finally with a return to the first Resident Evil Avatar poster.
> 
> All we need now is some zombies and / or Wesker.



I'm curious on how a Charazard Kirby is relevant to Resident Evil. 

Also, the human race requires judgment.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 16, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'm curious on how a Charazard Kirby is relevant to Resident Evil.


Because I made a comment about Resi 5? :V

Also, we have a Capcom thing going on here. Resident Evil, Dead Rising and Dalkstalkers in a row... c:


----------

